# Refuge Archery Shoot 2/13/16



## Reynolds family (Feb 2, 2016)

Refuge archery is looking forward to start the 3D Season.We are part of the north east Georgia circut.We will be shooting 2015 delta Mckenzie ASA targets.We are located at 8875 Hwy 82 spur Maysville Ga 30558 Maysville Baptist Church.Its all ready been a good start for the NEGC.Drop in 8:30 To 2:30. Look forward to seeing everybody and meet some new people.We will also have a Bar B Q lunch starting at 10:00 until 2:00.


----------



## Reynolds family (Feb 7, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## idj3061 (Feb 8, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Drill146 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm ready. See you there


----------



## Reynolds family (Feb 9, 2016)

The course is almost done.it will be cold but when you have good friends and great shooting
it will keep you warm.we will have hot bar b q and a warm place to eat.we are very excitied to see everybody and kick off our new season in the north east georgia circuit.


----------



## Reynolds family (Feb 11, 2016)

ttt


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Feb 13, 2016)

on the way


----------



## 450yardbuck (Feb 13, 2016)

Good shoot boys!


----------

